# September meeting?



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

Hi all, it's been a while! With all the problems Ive been having with my planted tank, I kinda went into aquarium hibernation, but now I'm back trying to get my tank where I want it (I have a loooong ways to go)

I was wondering where (what city), the Sept. meeting will be held. I would like to officially join (pay my dues) and come to more meetings to learn more about aquarium plant keeping/growing.

Thanks again!

P.S. I know at the only meeting I attended (waaaay back in November or December of last year... wow.. it's been that long?) a member from Denton said they filled their CO2 tanks at the Beer Barn as well. I was wondering if they ever thought they *weren't* filling up the tank fully. Also, where else can I get my CO2 tank filled in Denton?


----------



## bassclef (Sep 4, 2006)

Same question.. I'd like to attend a meeting.

As far as CO2, you could take a trip down to Dallas and fill it at the Parkit Market on Greenville. The secret to getting the most CO2 in a bottle is to chill the bottle first before filling. Do they do this at the beer barn?


----------



## Lyquidphyre (Jun 21, 2005)

haha no they don't. They fill it up pretty quickly, actually.

My CO2 canister runs out REALLY quickly.. like after a week or two... and it should last me about a year! I have checked time and time again for leaks and have found none so at this point I'm wondering if the Beer Barn isn't filling it up all the way.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh, the September meeting!

Here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...wapc-september-meeting-2006-a.html#post226060

--Nikolay


----------



## bassclef (Sep 4, 2006)

Lyquidphyre said:


> haha no they don't. They fill it up pretty quickly, actually.
> 
> My CO2 canister runs out REALLY quickly.. like after a week or two... and it should last me about a year! I have checked time and time again for leaks and have found none so at this point I'm wondering if the Beer Barn isn't filling it up all the way.


Ya they iced down my tank before filling it. The pressure in the tank slowly increased from 750 to 1000 PSI over the next 12 hours or so. It would be worth the gas (no pun intended) to bring it down to Parkit Market. It was cheap too, like $15 for a refill of a 5lb tank.

PARKIT MARKET-Drop On In!:::Home Page

They have some great BBQ too! 

Good luck..


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

Would Parkit also sell new canisters filled with CO2? If so how much? Or should I get a 5 lb canister from welding company and have it filled at Parkit? How about yearly inspections?

Francis


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've said that before - the Parkit Market folk are ultra helpful but something is not right with their CO2 filling station. Your bottle will not be filled to its full capacity despite the cooling of your bottle in ice and all the effort that these good folk will exert.

I filled about 5 bottles there before I admitted it doesn't work for some reason.

--Nikolay


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

You can also go to Fergeson's welding supply in Lewisville. I exchange my 20# CO2 bottle about once a year. I think they also handle 5# bottles as well. I paid around $20 for 20#'s of CO2.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Look in the yellow pages for fire extinguisher refillers. I use Kimbrough here in Arlington and get a full fill every time for about $15. I do my own cooling of the tank though before I get it filled. I used to use the Beer Barn but I got at most a half of a tank of CO2 for the refill.

Mike


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

CrownMan said:


> Look in the yellow pages for fire extinguisher refillers. I use Kimbrough here in Arlington and get a full fill every time for about $15. I do my own cooling of the tank though before I get it filled. I used to use the Beer Barn but I got at most a half of a tank of CO2 for the refill.
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike,

Do they sell tanks there? I'd like to find a 5lb. tank for the cube I'm going to set up but I haven't had much luck finding one that size. Most of the welding shops in Fort Worth only seem to have 20 lbs.

Kathy


----------



## fsnow55 (Jul 30, 2006)

On CO2 filling, here's some details:
CO2 Dynamics

could it be that beerbarn is actually playing it "safe" by not overfilling?

Crownman, do you do your cooling?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Fsnow55,

Yes, I do my own cooling by placing the tank(s) in a large ice chest with a large tray of ice from my icemaker on top. About 1 or 2 hours in there will get them quite cool.

Mike


----------

